# How many can you count?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

This is a photo from my front yard yesterday afternoon. We always have doves, but this is a record. I count 30. If I started shooting at them out of my window I would definitely bag 0.............it's tough being the Rabbit Choker.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I count 27...where's waldo?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wait...nevermind....there he is.










8)


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Robert, I'd try some Fly-Paper layed out on the ground.....no BB holes that way. Snowing up here today....pheasants on Saturday if you can get here.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I count 31. But I missed Waldo on the first count.  
I wish the doves would have stayed a little longer this year. 

Fly Paper? Rat Trap? Conibear? Kastmaster with Corn glued to it? Lay out with your ghillie suit on with a handful of grain in each hand?


----------

